# powermac G5 ne demarre pas sur le cd



## klefe (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un powermac G5 dont je viens de refaire l'installation et qui ne demarre plus sur le CD.
Ils s'agit d'un G5 mono 1.6Ghz.

Voici les etapes que j'ai suivi.
1/ A l'achat il est livre avec 10.2 et un cd upgrade pour 10.3.
Il a tourne longtemps avec 10.3
2/ j'ai upgrade recement a 10.4 ce qui a provoque des effets de bord avec d'autres applis.

J'ai donc decide de faire une instal propre de 10.4.

3/J'ai installe un systeme a partir du dvd sur un disque firewire.
J'ai rapatrie mes fichiers perso sur ce disque au moment de l'instal a partir de mon disque dur interne.
J'ai voulu ensuite demarrer sur le dvd instal de 10.4 pour installer sur le disque dur interne et
rapatrier mes fichiers a partir du disque firewire.
Impossible de demarrer sur le dvd.
4/J'ai donc clone le volume firewire sur le disque interne (ce qui devrait donner le meme resultat).
Quel que soit le systeme sur lequel je boote (disque interne ou firewire) je ne peux plus choisir
le disque de demarrage comme etant le dvd.

Je precise que ce dvd provient d'apple et qu'il marche parfaitement (c'est a patir de lui que j'ai
fait le premier upgrade de l'etape 2) et que le lecteur dvd marche en lecture. Le probleme est
donc ailleurs. La touche C au demarrage n'est pas plus efficace !

Que faire ?

Merci de vos reponses, Kenji


----------



## klefe (16 Mars 2006)

Y quelqu'un pour m'aider ? Sinon a la prochaine panne, je suis cuit et ca me fait un peu peur. Help !!


----------



## lappartien (17 Mars 2006)

bonjour

j'allais partir dans des explications simples contrairement à toi qui fais pas dans la simplicité.
Donc tu vas dans le forum mac osx, là tu es dans forum mac de bureau.
au tout départ de ce forum tu as des sujets traités et notamment un sujet 5 étoiles. vas-y.

un lien aussi pour te permettre de voir clairement certains sujets et de syuivre une méthodologie, ce qui n'est pas pareil ici vu le nb de sujets traités
http://www.osxfacile.com/

tu as tout fait à l'envers simplement. Il fallait simplement refaire une install sur ton DD interne 
en install et archive voir au début de mac osx ou sur le lien.
 à toi de ns tenir au courant bonne journée.


----------



## klefe (17 Mars 2006)

Au moins ta reponse a la merite d'etre clair !! Et je viens de lire un peu sur osxfacile. Ca semble vraiment bien
ce site. L'informatique ne s'improvise pas...
Bon, j'ai merde. Je voudrais bien reparer, c'est a dire comme tu le dis faire instal plus archive sur le DD interne mais sans la possibilite de booter sur le dvd je ne sais pas comment faire. Une idee ?
Merci d'avance !!

par ailleurs, si ce que tu dis marche, mon probleme est soft plus que hard. C'est un peu rassurant.

A bientot, Kenji


----------



## klefe (18 Mars 2006)

Finalement, j'ai reinitialise la pram en faisant sonner 5 fois au demarrage, j'ai debranche un petite demi-heure et j'ai pu a nouveau choisir le dvd comme volume de demarrage. Ouf !!
Je viens de refaire une instal propre (instal plus archive). Mais bon, il faut reinstaller tous les soft puisque les library ont ete visiblement videes...
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------

